# Amp wiring



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Where have people run wiring from the battery to the amp located in the trunk?


----------



## 08sentrase (Jan 10, 2009)

i got mine done by traffic jams in buford,ga. They ran the line from the battery under my dash (around the steering column), then from there under the trim along the door to my amp which is on the back of my seat. I had them leave extra wiring just-in-case which i put under my rear seats.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks 08sentrase that is where i ended up running it.


----------



## `coke_c2 (Jan 1, 2009)

I ran mine from the battery, through the firewall (I had to drill my own hole/add a gromet), down the left side of the car and through a hole that was near the top of my left rear passenger seat. It leads right into the trunk without having to travel around the seats etc.


----------



## 08sentrase (Jan 10, 2009)

ya no problem man hope it works out. I gotta find a way now to cool my amp i got a kicker ix404 and it gets so hot.


----------



## `coke_c2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice, I have two JL Audio 12w03v3's and at the moment I need to buy a more powerful amp their severely underpowered with what I have now.....although they did just break my license plate frame today. and i lost 3/4 screws -.-


----------



## 08sentrase (Jan 10, 2009)

haha nice, ya so is mine. its just a 12'' polk but sounds good. i put a piece of styrafoam (i don't know if i spelled it correctly) under my licence plate. it eliminated some rattling and it wont scratch my paint.


----------

